
Google and SpringSource joins hands in the heavens - brolewis
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/19/google_teams_with_springsource/
======
ujeezy
tl;dr - MySQL coming to Google App Engine

~~~
coderdude
I'm getting so sick of seeing "tl;dr". Especially when you gloss over
important facts in the article. Stop being lazy and stop enabling laziness.

Edit: Plus, the article in question here has 5 little baby paragraphs. Is that
_really_ too long to read? Do you click-in expecting to read a tweet?

